# Help with US clothes sizes



## Mandypaul (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi guys 

I am wanting to buy some clothes from Forever 21 website. I checked my UK size to a US size, and i am a 10 in the UK which made me an 8 in the US. 

So i thought there you go i will buy size 8 clothes lol, but when i went on the site the clothes were in small, medium, large instead of just normal sizes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So i am hoping someone in the US can help, if i am in size 8 clothes would i be small, medium i dont think large? 

Thanks in advance for the help 


oh heres a link for the site if that helps http://www.forever21.com/default.asp


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 26, 2008)

Women's Clothing Size Conversions
Online Conversion - Women's Clothing Conversion

pretty sure you're a Medium if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 26, 2008)

Im a size 6-8UK and then a size 2-0 US. Dont believe the websites! Every single store in the US is a different size. I would say your about a 6-7 probally.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I think Forever 21 offers a size chart on their website.  I'm a size 3 or 4 (US) and need anywhere from an extra small to a medium at that store.  Check the products you're looking to get for the measurements, then compare that to your measurements.  It may make things easier for you!  If that's not an option though, go with a medium, I think you'd be okay with that size.


----------



## plastikpony (Oct 26, 2008)

you're most likely between sizes - small or medium, depending on the style and fit of the garment.


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for all the help guys, will go shopping on monday yay


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 26, 2008)

True every apparel Is different I guess you have to try them on and see how you like the fitting. Have fun shopping!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would say a Small or Medium as well depending on the fabric type...


----------



## carandru (Oct 29, 2008)

Ummm... you did say forever 21 right?  Their clothes are sooooo ridiculously sized, like seriously.  You pretty much have to try on EVERYTHING you buy out of that store b/c nothing is the size you expect it to be.  I can wear anything from extra small to a medium in that store and I wear a 2-4 in US sizes.  There even variation in the sizing of the same pieces of clothings. 

But yea, I would say if you wear an 8, you are probably a Medium or Large. My sister wears an 8 and that's what she usually has to get. I'm pretty sure the sizing of that store is geared towards pre teens so I doubt you could wear a small.

My general rule of thumb for Forever 21: if it's a loose flowly style go towards the smaller size.  If it's a tighter style go towards the larger size.


----------

